# Enabling Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 LAN miniPCI Adapter



## PeterP (Dec 11, 2018)

I'm attempting to install FreeBSD on an old Dell Inspiron 8600 laptop. I'm unable to get the wireless adapter going.

I know that it's physically OK because it worked with another OS on this laptop just before I installed FreeBSD.

For some reason, `pciconf -lbcev` thinks it's not exactly a 2100:

```
iwi0@pci0:2:3:0:   class=xxx
vendor = 'Intel Corporation'
device = 'PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection'
(etc.)
```

I've edited /boot/loader.conf following the instructions in ipw(4).

`ifconfig -l` only shows two devices, bfe0 and lo0.

`dmesg | grep iwi` returns:

```
iwi0: <Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG> mem 0xfaffc000-0xfaffcfff irq 9 at device 3.0 on pci2
```

... and I think that's all I can report so far. Any suggestions?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 11, 2018)

Handbook: 31.3. Wireless Networking



PeterP said:


> I've edited /boot/loader.conf following the instructions in ipw(4).


A typo? Your outputs are showing iwi(4), not ipw(4).


----------



## PeterP (Dec 11, 2018)

True, an inconsistency.  I examined the actual wlan adapter inside the laptop, and the label includes the digits “2200”, so I assume that it is one of the models for which iwi is appropriate. See iwi(4).

I edited /boot/loader.conf replacing “ipw” with “iwi”, but `ifconfig -l` still only shows the same two devices.

Is it possible that I need to locate and install the NDIS code?


----------



## T-Daemon (Dec 12, 2018)

Have you acknowledged the intel licence for the firmware?

From iwi(4):


> This driver requires the firmware built with the *iwifw* module to work.
> For the loaded firmware to    be enabled for use the license at
> _/usr/share/doc/legal/intel___iwi.LICENSE_ must be agreed by adding the fol-
> lowing line to loader.conf(5):
> ...


----------



## SirDice (Dec 12, 2018)

PeterP said:


> but  ifconfig -l still only shows the same two devices.


From the handbook:


> On FreeBSD 11 or higher, use this command instead:
> 
> `% sysctl net.wlan.devices`


----------



## PeterP (Dec 12, 2018)

`sysctl net.wlan.devices` shows


```
net.wlan.devices:  iwi0
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 12, 2018)

Well, that means the card is recognized and the driver loaded. You can now follow the rest of the configuration from the handbook.


----------



## PeterP (Dec 12, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Well, that means the card is recognized and the driver loaded. You can now follow the rest of the configuration from the handbook.



I have the wireless card associating with the wireless network now, but when I try
a `ping` to the router itself or anything else on the network managed by the router, I get “No route to host”. `ping localhost` works.

Other wireless devices can ping the router and each other. They cannot ping the device I am working on.

In /etc/rc.conf I have the line `defaultrouter=“192.168.1.1”`.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 13, 2018)

Post the output of `ifconfig wlan0` and `netstat -rn`



PeterP said:


> In /etc/rc.conf I have the line `defaultrouter=“192.168.1.1”`


Remove it if you use DHCP. DHCP should already provide the correct gateway.


----------



## PeterP (Dec 13, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Post the output of `ifconfig wlan0` and `netstat -rn`
> 
> 
> Remove it if you use DHCP. DHCP should already provide the correct gateway.



I believe I have it. This is a laptop with both wired and wireless network interfaces. When I used `ifconfig` to declare the wired interface “down”, then I was able to reach my network via the wireless interface. I am aware that there is a failover capability in FreeBSD and I’ll investigate it. I’m using fixed IP addresses on this network.

Thanks for all your help!


----------

